# My wildlife photos



## Panther (Apr 17, 2012)

I wanted to share me and my partner's photography with you all.
We specialize in pet and wildlife photos.

http://sarah-and-jeff-normandeau.artistwebsites.com/art/all/all/all

The African photos are taken in the wild by my boyfriend Jeff
The rest are in Ontario Canada

The foxes are kits (though they look adult size!) so they were a lot of fun to watch play together


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Very beautiful - I love those bears.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Jelly Bean is a real cutie pie.


----------



## Panther (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you !
We are heading to Chapleau tomorrow to try and get more wildlife photos. Chapleau is about a 4 hour drive from where I am, and has the largest game preserve in the world (biggerthan Africa). This means basically the largest land of wildlife that no human is allowed to interfere with/hunt or kill animals. 
So it's a lot of fun!! 

Jelly Bean and Echo -our two cats- will be coming along too ..they like to travel 
Hopefully I can post pics of the trip !


----------

